# Any north LA folks here?



## Nate1975 (Oct 18, 2011)

Looking for fellow riders to connect with & ride with some. I live in Ruston.


----------



## Jpeconsult (Sep 28, 2011)

Central Louisiana (Pineville, LA)


----------



## jeeper006 (May 10, 2010)

i live in Bunkie, but between school work and riding im in Alexandria everyday of the week...


----------



## codytaylor (May 14, 2012)

Lots of riders in the Shreveport area.
Team LaS'port


----------

